# Mac in Harrods



## Mmmayumi (Aug 26, 2009)

So my mom and I are going to London as a before i start college shopping thing. And we're going into Harrods because she wants cheesecake(lol if you've ever tried the cheesecake there you'd know why) anyway, i know theres a MAC counter there and was wondering what it's like? because the one in selfridges is always busy. Like are the MAs nice? and how much of the product range do they carry? etc. TIA


----------



## VIC MAC (Aug 26, 2009)

Grab your Mum by the hand, and go to the PRO store instead -it's just a walk down Oxford Street......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*UNITED KINGDOM
*M·A·C
West Soho
28 Fouberts Place
London W1F 7PR


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd have to agree on the Pro Store, it is usually a lot less busy and the people working there are much nicer and they take longer helping you.  

Plus it's on the cusp of Carnaby Street and I love the shops down there


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 26, 2009)

The Harrods counter is pretty big and the staff at the store are super super nice.  You wont be disappointed.  Enjoy the cheesecake


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Aug 26, 2009)

The harrods stand is a lot nicer than the one in Selfridges, the MA's seem to be more approachable but as they are in a busy department store their time is obviously more limited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I;d get to a mac store , in particular the pro store if you can, which is very close to Liberty, which your mum may also like to visit if she wants to go to harrods


----------



## Mmmayumi (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'll definitely check out the pro store in soho, shouldn't be too hard to find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and just a quick butchers in harrods anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very helpful, thanks again
xoxo


----------



## Cerydwen (Nov 15, 2009)

I love Harrods! I couldn't find the MAC stand last time I was there (I was in a hurry and the store was about to close), but I want to visit to look at the Boudoir range when it's available. Could any kind person provide geographically-challenged me with directions to where in Harrods I need to be looking? 
Thanks!


----------



## mhlupic (Oct 21, 2010)

the girls in harrods are great, but the ones in selfridges are much more helpful...


----------

